# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: تفاوت وراثت در جاوا و سی

## master89

سلام دوستان
لطفا کمک کنید.
تفاوت وراثت در زبان JAVA و C ؟

----------


## Pooria121

Inheritance یک اصول در زمینه Object Oriented Programming است و C شیعگرا نیست، ولی اگر منظورتون C++‎ است. تفاوت زیادی دارند.
یکی از مهمترین آنها، Multiple Inheritance که در Java شما فقط از یک *کلاس* میتوانید Inherit کنید ولی در C++‎ یک کلاس از چند کلاس میتواند Inherit کند. (البته در Java میتوانید شبیه این کار رو با INterface بکنید، ولی بحث اون خیلی مفصل است.)
یکی دیگر از اینها Operator Overloading و دیگر Virtual method است.
Generic به جاوا اضافه شده ولی قبلا نبود که همون Template در C++‎ میشه.

----------


## mazdadoost

لطفاقبل از ایجاد تاپیک جدید جستجو فرمایید .تاپیک قفل میشه:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=150907

----------

